# Here is a little re-assuring!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

To all that have lost their beloved pets:

I am sorry about your pets.
I know that they meant so much.
They were like family member.
They were a family member.
They were a friend.
They were a companion.
I understand what it is like to lose a beloved pet.

But always remember this so you will always be assured that your pet is okay:

Your pets always loved you.
Your pet will always love you.
But your pet is now happy to be pain free.
Your pet is now happy knowing he will never suffer, be in pain or be sick again.
Your pet is playing with other pets that have crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
If you have lost another pet, then both pets are playing.
Your pet always has love.
Your pet always has water.
Your pet always has food.
Your pet will always love you.
Your pet will always remember you.
When you two meet again, you will be happy forever and your pet will be happy and you too.




I am so sorry to all who have lost their pets. May all of the pets that have crossed the Rainbow Bridge, Rest In Peace.

Catlover_2004


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's very nice, catlover. Thank you for writing it.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you, Jeanie. Your welcome, too.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is so sweet. I appreciate your thoughtfulness, Catlover.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

ioana said:


> That is so sweet. I appreciate your thoughtfulness, Catlover.


 Thanks!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

This is really beautiful. Thanks for sharing, Catlover!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

lymekaps said:


> This is really beautiful. Thanks for sharing, Catlover!!


 Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

awww, that made me happy. I came to this board because I'm paying a last tribute to my little fish that died several weeks ago, today I'm getting ome more, but that made me happier, thanks for posting catlover_2004


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Your welcome ~Kitty~. I am sorry to hear about your little fish.


----------

